# [SOLVED] clocking over!



## Haresh (Oct 17, 2007)

friends, i am yet to study "over clocking" but.

For couple of months my p4 with 512ram and a 60gb intel' clock is resetting to January 2002 on every delayed boot. :4-thatsba

I have to press F5 for every 1st boot to restart my pc. After 1st boot it never read cmos . And after pressing F5 thereafter it starts, read cmos but clock resets to year 2002.:upset:

If i set the current time and reboot in quick succession again( say immediate or within 20 mins), the time set by me is saved.

But if i restart the pc after about half an hour, it looses cmos informmation and the time resetting to year2002 again.

Is that only a battery problem?:4-dontkno
Why it is reading cmos settings on every 2nd boot?:4-dontkno

any guess? answers?:4-compute


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: clocking over!*

The 1st step here would be to replace the small coin like battery on the motherboard.

When the battery no longer holds a sufficient charge, the CMOS cannot maintain current info, and resets to original state. The reason it's reverting to 2002 is that's the date the BIOS was written.


----------



## Haresh (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: clocking over!*

Thanks mod for the answer. i will do and post outcome soon.


----------



## Haresh (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: clocking over!*

Glad to report.
Today I placed a new battery on board and everythings have become normal.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: clocking over!*

Good to hear Haresh. Thanks for the update.


----------

